# Hedge falling off his wheel



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

My hedge, Ziggy, will be two years old in September. I've started to notice him fall off his wheel. He has a large comfort wheel and up until recently he hasn't had any issue - usually runs like a little maniac. I can't tell if it's him or the wheel and it looks like he walks normally but I'm nervous this is a sign of something bad. It's his back legs that fall off and it keeps happening. I thought, maybe he is slipping on his pee? Maybe I am not cutting his nails enough? Any other ideas? I've just moved and need to find a vet that will see him. And yes, somewhere in my mind I'm worried about WHS. Has anybody had a problem like this??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Perhaps the wheel is at a different angle making it easier for him to slide out of? Try tilting it back a bit.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Has he put on weight? The comfort wheel might be a bit narrow for him now if he has.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, I wonder if it's too narrow-- my girl started falling off hers after she finished growing, and she's a big girl. She's not super fat, just big. I noticed she was having trouble turning around on it, then I started seeing her fall off. A couple times it really freaked me out because she just flopped over sideways into her litter like her legs gave out, but I think she just couldn't get her balance because the running surface was too narrow.


----------

